# Working On a Build for Gaming/3d Animation



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm starting college soon and I'm going for a certificate in 3d animation. I already know that I will be using 3ds Max and Photoshop for a lot of my work. I also play a lot of games.:smile: I will post all the components I plan on getting and would like your advice and input. All of my items will be linked to Newegg, since it is my favorite site. My target build price is around $1300.

Case: Newegg.com - Rosewill BLACKHAWK Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case, come with Five Fans, window side panel, top HDD dock

Mobo: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

CPU: Newegg.com - AMD FX-8320 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8320FRHKBOX

RAM: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B

Graphics Card: Newegg.com - XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

PSU: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Hard Drive: Newegg.com - Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

CD Drive: Newegg.com - ASUS Black 12X BD-R 2X BD-RE 16X DVD+R 12X DVD-RAM 8X BD-ROM 8MB Cache SATA Blu-ray Burner BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS

There is a computer store in town that will dual boot win7 or 8 with xp for me, I just don't know which os to get. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Wuwica (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey there akto.

first things first. You should switch your fx processor to an i7, i7 processors are alot faster when it comes to rendering and are a *must* when having 3d graphics. (intel processors also provide users with a higher fps when playing games)

for an idea on the difference look at this benchmark made recently they were pulled off of anandtech.com(oct 23) 

















you might also want to tone down the amount of wattage you have. 650w is sufficient for your needs. :thumb:

you could probably find more recent benchmarks but the results will be pretty similar.

edit: you should only make this change if you are willing to pay the extra cash because it is a costly upgrade, this is especially important if you are trying to stay in budget.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above on the PSU. 650W is plenty and go with SeaSonic or XFX for better quality.
If you decide to spend the extra $100 + on an Intel i7 CPU, go with the i7 3770 instead of the "k" model.


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

I did do alot of research on the processor, and from eveything I found, the AMD performed better when multithreading, and is a good bit cheaper. I also happen to prefer AMD to Intel, although I can say Intel is better for gaming. I was also going with and 850w PSU for adding in Crossfire at a later date, when more programs can take advantage of it. If I could switch to a less powerful PSU while still being able to upgrade to crossfire that would be great. Even though I have done alot of research, I still don't know everything I wish I did lol. Oh, and for the price difference, would it be better to go with the 8320 or 8350?


----------



## Wuwica (Dec 30, 2012)

its a 20-30$ upgrade, personally i'd go for it. I mean why not? your getting alittle bit more performance for 20 or so dollars.

i believe 850w is still too much power, unless your overclocking ~700w seems too bee a good number for you.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

How about this one instead? Get gold. 

Newegg.com - CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Wuwica (Dec 30, 2012)

or if your willing to pay extra you could get. :9

Newegg.com - Seasonic SS-760XP ATX 12V/EPS 12V, 760W, 80 plus PLATINUM certified PFC Power Supply –


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

I switched my PSU to Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Would 700w still allow me to add in a second 7970? I just worry that it might not be enough with a second GPU


----------



## Wuwica (Dec 30, 2012)

750w is enough for 2 7970's unless your oc'ing maybe meet halfway and get 800w?

i still believe 750 is enough


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok cool, i don't plan on oc'ing. I'm not sure if I would mess something up, I can't afford to roast any new parts I get lol.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

You can't have too much power. It's better that you have more than you need than not enough.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The XFX is a better quality unit than the Corsair and you can't have too much power, but, there is always a point of diminishing return and 850W is way overkill for a 7970.
650W is more than plenty for a 7970 and one 7970 will own any game out there.
Two GPU's is basically a waste of time and money and the only benefactors are the manufacturer and retailers who make the profit.
Two GPU's cost twice as much, require/consume more power, generate more unneeded hat inside the case and you get a very small performance gain in the few games/apps that can even utilize two GPU's.
Rethinking the Mobo choice may be beneficial also, do you need a Mobo with 6 GPU slots?


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

I probably don't need 6 GPU slots, but I do want a top of the line mobo. What model would you recommend? And is there not even much of a performance increase even in 3ds max? This PC has to serve as my gaming rig and school rig for quite some time so i'm trying to make it as good as possible within my budget.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No one needs 6 GPU slots.:smile:
Two are really too many but it's getting to be a standard on new Mobo's. 
Look over the AMD Mobo's in our suggested build list: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

I changed my mobo to Newegg.com - ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

And the price difference from 850w to 650w XFX PSU is only 10 bucks, so I think I'll go ahead and stick with 850w for now. MY build is still about a month away, so we'll see where prices are when I actually start buying parts lol. One more thing on the PSU, should I spend the extra money for 80 plus gold/platinum or is 80 plus bronze good enough? I appreciate everyone's help and input. I'm still wondering if I should go Windows 8 or stick with 7. Oh, and I am going to need a new monitor, but I'm not even sure how to begin looking for one that will meet my needs. All I know right now is that I want something around 27".


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you want to stay with 850W, go with the XFX. Better quality (SeaSonic made) and cheaper: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Personally, I'd stay with 7.

You can never go wrong with Samsung monitors. I use/sell Acer and Asus are also good.
Look for 5ms minimum Response Time - 1000:1 actual Contrast - minimum 250cd/m2 and you'll be good for gaming.


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Tyree, Would those monitor specs also be good for 3d animation? I figure it will, but I'm just trying to verify. And is there anywhere I can look on how to dual-boot my new rig? I wanna run an xp partition for my older 32 bit games that I can no longer play. And should I go with Home Premium or Ultimate?


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

As the actual contrast goes up like 50,000,000:1 is that good or bad? I am really not sure how the specs go for a monitor, but I do know that lower response time is better, and the minimum 250cd/m2 is it good for it to go up or down?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Different manufacturer's have different names for it bit that's not actual Contrast. :smile:
The figures I posted are minimum so anything better is a plus.
Response time- lower is better. 
Contrast Ratio- higher is better.
cd/m2- higher is better.

You can dual boot XP and 7. Just be sure to install XP first. 
I prefer to make all the partitions when doing the XP install.


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

Newegg.com - ASUS VW246H Glossy Black 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ASCR 20000:1 (1000:1) Built-in Speakers is that a good monitor>


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes, but don't count on using the built-in speakers for anything other than Windows annoying sounds. :smile:


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok cool. I have my own speakers anyway. So here is my latest component list:

MOBO: Newegg.com - ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
CASE: Newegg.com - Rosewill BLACKHAWK Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case, come with Five Fans, window side panel, top HDD dock
Hard Drive: Newegg.com - Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Video Card: Newegg.com - XFX Double D FX797GTDFC Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
PSU: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
RAM: Newegg.com - G.SKILL Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR2
CPU: Newegg.com - AMD FX-8350 Vishera 4.0GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8350FRHKBOX
Monitor: Newegg.com - ASUS VW246H Glossy Black 24" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 ASCR 20000:1 (1000:1) Built-in Speakers

Total Cost: $1,384.31 Just over my budget, and i still gotta get a mouse, keyboard and OS, but I think it's a great rig for gaming and 3d animation. I am still open to suggestions on where I can improve or save money.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You could save a few dollars on the case, and get better quality as well.

Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 335 Upgraded RC-335U-KKN1 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

Neither one of those has usb 3.0 on the front panel, and that's one of my requirements. Is AZZA a good qualiy case?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

They're about on par with the Rosewill for quality.


----------



## Akto (Dec 31, 2012)

Are there any cases with usb 3.0 on the front panel cheaper and better quality than the rosewill i have picked out?


----------

